# Aster Alishan Shay - new version



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

For those who, like me, have a great affection for Mr Shay's lop-sided wonder, there is some good news.

After many years, Aster have decided to resurrect the Type B Shay, better known as the Alishan Shay, in the form of a new model with many improvements over the original version, that could be a mite finicky, if my experience is anything to go by.

According to the news on the Aster Hobbies USA site - it will have gas-firing in place of the alcohol burners, and an axle water feed pump driven off the third axle and feeding via a flexible braided SS hose. The wondrously complex and frantic Stephenson valve gear is retained, and there appears to have been an upgrade in the level of detail. Prices for kits or RTR have not yet been finalised, according to Mr Pullen of Aster Hobbies UK, who was kind enough to respond to my drool-covered email this morning.

Sadly, the pairs of suitable logging disconnects are sold out - even at $600 a pair - but IF I was ever to lay my paws on this great-looking model, I'd be spending MY $600 on the AccuCraft versions instead, and getting around eight or nine sets for the same price.

Hopefully, this is where Aster fans with more skill in image posting than I have will chip in here with an image.

Happy New Year!

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

There is a chance that Aster Japan will get the prototype to Hans in time to be displayed and run at Diamondhead. The pictures on the AsterHobbyUSA site look good -- at least on the right side! This locomotive should be a great candidate for kitbashing and superdetailing. 

Happy New Year,

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

I wonder if it is a speedster like the old one? With scale cylinders it did not have much power either. But it is a beautiful running model 

jim


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Jim Overland on 29 Dec 2010 08:17 AM 
I wonder if it is a speedster like the old one? With scale cylinders it did not have much power either. But it is a beautiful running model 

jim 
Yo Jim - you've jogged my memory now - I have a couple of short movies that I could put on Youtube - a friend's Shay and Aster log cars to match - I'll put them on and let you know.

I'm saddened to note that the little loco in the movies has been 'mislaid' by its owner - a bit like Brit's custom passenger cars were, possibly. Whatever the circumstances, it has failed to turn up after about six months...

v. sad, eh?

Best for 2011!

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Will this one have the same 100mph capabilities? Fastest Shay in the world.


----------



## gearedsoft (Jun 20, 2009)

I own the old one. I have run it with most of the rolling stock available at a run : 7 sets of LGB disconnects , 14 German freight-cars, 6 english freight-cars. The more the better it runs.

It can travel almost at lightspeed.You can watch it at: http://www.youtube.com/user/gearedsoft#p/u/1/9RcjUZ7tou8. About 2:30 into the video.


I have ordered the new one. Maybe I can compare them next year .On the Japanese site of Aster they say they are shipping the Shay already. (message from the 21 december).


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Mine ran like a "Swiss sewing machine" (if there is such a thing) right from the moment that I finished assembling it. 
Never seems to have a power problem and will pull lots. 
Mind you, I haven't steamed it for a few years now. Must do that! 
Interesting that the NEW one is GAS! 
Probably gives a larger volume of water in the boiler, which is rather small on the original! 
I just checked - OLD 140ml, NEW 150ml - so not a great increase. 
So, I guess the gas is to try and compete with the Accucraft market. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## LNER D17 (Jan 4, 2009)

If the power unit and gears are the same as the Western Maryland Shay, then having driven both the lost meths fired Alcan Shay and my own Western Maryland gas fired shay I must say thet the gas fired version is a bit easier to drive. Both are capable of very high speed and need to be driven hands on which I rather like and I have found that both are able to be able to pull a decent load. My 3 Truck version will haul 20 coal hoppers and a caboose with ease. A good reasonabley steady speed is possible on a flat track but I think that a radio controlled regulator would be a very good idea where sharp curves and gradients are involved. When I run my Shay on Main 131's track which has quite a steep incline and an equaly sharp decent then rapid adjustment of the regulator is vital in order to stop my shay breaking the sound barrier. But its a brilliant machine which I am sure, with little adjustment, could be made to knit at least one jumper per circuit while at the same time hauling coal, a very useful attribute on a cold running day.
John Squire


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah, since you've all got one, or have driven one that is the same as the new one, I'll save my time and energy and not bother about YouTube. 

I look forward to seeing the newer version on the news from DH. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac, this is Caleb's Aster Shay at Steve's. One od my earlier videos.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

V. fine. 

Thanks, Art. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------

